# Ecran déporté + Opengl



## pinchou (8 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour, 

j'espère avoir trouvé le bon endroit pour poster.

Voilà j'ai développé une appli sous xcode que j'ai besoin de lancer sur un écran déporté, 
il se trouve que lorsque je la lance j'ai des soucis au niveau de mon affichage opengl, 
soit c'est noir, soit c'est mon bureau qui ya derrière soit j'ai carrément des BAD_ACCESS au niveau des textures. Par contre quand je lance l'appli sur mon ecran principal il n'y a aucun souci, tout fonctionne très bien.  (Pour info je suis sous 10.6.4, dev en c++, gcc 4.2)

Avez vous une idée ???

Merci d'avance


----------



## tatouille (11 Juillet 2010)

oui il faut que tu precises ou tu dessines ................. :sleep:

chaque screen a un id et des proprietes comme la definition, les bounds, la frame, le rafraichissement ecetera, 
la meme chose sur n'importe quel OS, 
tu as besoin de construire le context attaché au bon virtualscreen 
mais apparement cette etape tu l'as mise a la poubelle, 
ce qui est somme toute du BABA. :afraid::bebe::bebe:


----------

